# POTM February 2004 - part 2



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

difficult, all good, nice job you guys!









Something tells me 14. is about to win, Araguia looks nasty too but I'll give my vote to 20


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

i like 17, nice bright coloured fish and 19 looks like he needs a good nights sleep.
But BOB is right, 14 is gonna win.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

go Ed go!!!









Joe


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what is 13?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

14 has my vote


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I vote for "I wont let anyone eat my pellets!!!!" number 14 :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are great


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

19 all the way


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

number FOURTEEN!!!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

14 has my vote


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

looks like I lost


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think 14 is gonna get it nice action shot


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

14 had me laughing, i had to choose it! Nice shots from all though


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

14 is just a great photo.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

#14







great pic.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

14 is a great pic!


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

my vote goes to pic # 14


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

#13


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> looks like I lost


:smile: Im with you nitro, killer rhom dude.

*I though it was best piranha of the month,

not best Action Piranha shot of the month. *

Thought that being everyones picture has *1 single piranha* in it with no action shot...all except #14.

Congrats # 14, nice action shot. 
Congrats on the win.. ofcourse an action shot is going to win over a single piranha photo.. duhhhh

peace-

ps: POTM #1 that manny is beautiful. i voted #10


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

19 is awesome. Very well-colored specimen and it looks matured on top of all that. I suppose its a ternetzi?


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Pic 19 gets my vote,what a corker!


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

whats no13 head looks small an thin?


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

voted 19 all the way


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

17


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok people, numbers 14 and 17 will go to the finals - to cast your vote, go here









I'd like to thank everyone that has taken time to submit a picture or to vote!

This one's







now...


----------

